# Looking to Fish 12/4 and/or 12/5 - Tampa Bay or Near



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just wandering if anyone had an extra spot or 2 on their skiff over the next couple of days. My boat's in the shop getting some warranty work done and the damn part hasn't come in for 2 weeks and won't be in until Tuesday. So...if I don't get on the water before I start finals, I'm going to go nuts.

I have a friend who's just getting into flats fishing who may want to tag along tomorrow but I'm not sure.

I can bring my own gear, food, drinks, and gas money.

Respond to this thread or PM me and we'll swap numbers. I would really appreciate it! Let's slay some fish before the bad weather!!

-Ryan


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey bud, I feel ya' - I would love to take you but I am not even in town so I am not very useful to you at the moment.

Heard there have been reds at the wall on Honeymoon if you don't find a ride.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

pm sent


----------

